# Angeln in Kroatien (Ribarica/Karlobag)



## bobkiel (18. Juni 2013)

Liebe Gemeinde!Schön das wir uns alle hier versammelt haben .......
Nein im ernst. 

Also ich fahre mit meinen beiden Mädels von Ende Juli bis Anfang August ins beschauliche Fischerdörfchen Ribarica bei Karlobag und wollte um nützliche Informationen zu Ort und Angeln betteln. 

Vielleicht war ja schon der eine oder andere dort und kann mir ein wenig Berichten 
Ansonsten bin ich was das fischen im Meer angeht echt Neuling aber das macht es ja gerade spannend|supergri#q

Danke schon einmal für hoffentlich viele Antworten#h


----------



## Smallgame (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Ribarica/Karlobag)*

Habt ihr dort ein kleines Boot zum Angeln oder geht es nur vom Festland aus?


----------



## bobkiel (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Ribarica/Karlobag)*

Geht leider bis jetzt nur vom Festland, aber mit Brandungsgeschirr kommt man ja auch ein wenig raus  und da ich auch keinen Führerschein habe wird das wohl höchstens nen Paddelboot werden


----------



## Smallgame (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Ribarica/Karlobag)*



bobkiel schrieb:


> Geht leider bis jetzt nur vom Festland, aber mit Brandungsgeschirr kommt man ja auch ein wenig raus  und da ich auch keinen Führerschein habe wird das wohl höchstens nen Paddelboot werden


Vom Festland aus geht natürlich auch Doraden/ Wolfsbarsch kommen auch ganz nahe. Zumindest brauchst du dir um die Bura keine Sorgen zu machen, in der Ecke weht sie beizeiten ziemlich heftig. Viel Spass euch


----------



## bobkiel (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Ribarica/Karlobag)*

Danke dir,
zu heftig wäre auch nicht gut denn meine Mädels wollen schlieslich auch schwimmen und schnorcheln! Bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## sylli1971 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Ribarica/Karlobag)*

Hallo. Auch wir fahren dorthin. in 2 Wochen
Kann mir jemand sagen ob man in karlobag wirklich einen Angelscheinkaufen kann im Tourismus Büro? 
LG Sylli


----------

